# 2 Spring Turkeys



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Got back from Turkey hunting all week.

It was Rough!
It rained an inch or more between Monday and Tuesday and snowed 3” Tuesday night.
But I was able to put a bird to bed all of those nights.

Strange year, we are usually loaded down with Turkey action and sign but, this year was just different. We only heard about 5-6 Toms and made a perfect set on a couple of them but, they just didn’t seem to want any of it. 

Wednesday morning I planned on going and setting up on a bird I had rooster the night before but, during the night it snowed 3” however, I stuck with my plan and set up but, it just didn’t quite work out for me. 

There was another Tom that was gobbbling really good behind him so I made a move on him and he stopped gobbling but he came in quietly to about 25 - 30 yards and I busted him! 

From there on, it got even more rough. Lack of turkeys and sign forced us to scout some new areas that weren’t any better. 

We ended up driving to a different spot on the mountain that we knew of with a meadow that always has birds, and tons of sign. It’s usually a 1 and done spot. When we got there we noticed the same thing. Very little sign but, we set up the decoys and I let out a call about every 15 minutes, while we wait for the evening to approach and listen for birds

An hour goes by and we hear a gobble in the mid distance, so I call, and he fired back but closer this time. 

He’s coming from behind us. My dad is watching the decoys and I’m watching behind us and the bird gobbles one more time even closer, then he goes silent.

I knew he was coming but, didn’t want to move. I hear my dad take the safety off of his gun and tells me the Tom is strutting in the decoys. I asked if it was looking at us and my dad says no so I turned my head back around to see the Tom having a starring contest with the jake decoys. I whip my phone out and start taking video. This goes on for 5 minuets so I tell my dad to shoot him before I run out of battery life on my phone.

I tried to do the best I could with the video but, I had my phone in one hand, and I’m trying to hold a branch back with the other hand and I’m trying to work my mouth call the get the turkey to stick his head up but, I keep inhaling my face mask, so there was just a lot going on but, we got it done. 

**** I will post the link to the video in this thread ****


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like a lot of great fun!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome! Great birds - I love that photo up in the rocks with snow. The contrasts are very cool.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Awesome! Great birds - I love that photo up in the rocks with snow. The contrasts are very cool.


Thanks! I was alone when I killed my bird so I set my phone on a timer to take a photo, had to do a couple practice ones..


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Way to persist and get it done. Nice job!


----------

